# Baby Food Diet



## Anjel

I am starting the baby food diet tomorrow. 

Yes I know it sounds ridiculous but I am giving it a try. I have had a couple family members get permission from their doctors to do it for 40 days with amazing results. 

For those who don't know what it is:

Breakfast 

2 jars

then 1-2 jars every 1-2 hours. So basically a jar an hour. 

Then for dinner you eat "adult" food for dinner. 

So at 2 jars for $1.50 I'm guessing $7-9 a day.

So...I will keep you guys posted as to how well it works. 

It's not a long term lifestyle change. Just something to get your body used to eating small portions and then you start introducing more foods a little at a time to you are on a regular plan you can stick with for the rest of your life.


----------



## LucidResq

I don't see the point of doing any diet that is not a sustainable lifestyle change. Why not just get in the habit, learn and adjust to the way you should be eating the rest of your life? 

This isn't as asinine and unhealthy as those crazy cabbage diets or whatever, but it's still a fad diet that no one can or plans to do for longer than a month or two and therefore has many of the same cons.  

I wish you the best of luck, but I really think you're wasting your time. Maybe your body will get used to smaller portion sizes, but you're not going to know how to measure good portions of adult food. The diet may consist of lots of fruits and veggies, but you're not going to have ideas of how to incorporate them into a real adult diet. 

All I'm saying is you might as well just start off figuring out healthy portion sizes and how to fit in more fruits and veggies in a realistic, lifelong-sustainable manner than adding a useless and weird hurdle at the beginning.


----------



## Anjel

LucidResq said:


> I don't see the point of doing any diet that is not a sustainable lifestyle change. Why not just get in the habit, learn and adjust to the way you should be eating the rest of your life?
> 
> This isn't as asinine and unhealthy as those crazy cabbage diets or whatever, but it's still a fad diet that no one can or plans to do for longer than a month or two and therefore has many of the same cons.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck, but I really think you're wasting your time. Maybe your body will get used to smaller portion sizes, but you're not going to know how to measure good portions of adult food. The diet may consist of lots of fruits and veggies, but you're not going to have ideas of how to incorporate them into a real adult diet.
> 
> All I'm saying is you might as well just start off figuring out healthy portion sizes and how to fit in more fruits and veggies in a realistic, lifelong-sustainable manner than adding a useless and weird hurdle at the beginning.



I totally understand your point. I start weight watchers on july 5th. My insurance is making me start and paying for it. That will teach me how and give me the tools to make a total lifestyle change. 

I am doing this just as a "see what happens" kinda of thing. Like I said my family members had great results. And its just kind of a jump start motivation booster kind of thing. 

I know it sounds ridiculous and crazy. But if I can use it until July 5th and get some jump started results I think it would be worth it.


----------



## Anjel

Also....

By the time weight watchers starts all of the sugar cravings and withdraws will be over and I can have a fresh start.


----------



## bigbaldguy

Please tell me there are no diapers involved in this diet?


----------



## Anjel

bigbaldguy said:


> Please tell me there are no diapers involved in this diet?



Haha well..

NO! lol just the food.


----------



## Handsome Rob

I lost a lot of weight when I first started in EMS. Diet and exercise only. 275 to 180. First step was cutting out the twelve pack of coke per day...now, I eat vegetable salad and sleep often as I can....currently at 175ish.

sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.


----------



## Anjel

Handsome Rob said:


> I lost a lot of weight when I first started in EMS. Diet and exercise only. 275 to 180. First step was cutting out the twelve pack of coke per day...now, I eat vegetable salad and sleep often as I can....currently at 175ish.
> 
> sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.



GOOD FOR YOU! That's great. I'm pretty sure once all the pop I drink a day is gone that will definitely help a lot. 

I just need my caffeine lol


----------



## MrBrown

Three words: Eat To Live


----------



## beandip4all

Just curious- are you getting protein from the baby food cans?  Pulverized turkey and whatnot? 

I could see the babyfood veggies being good (we give our dog baby food yams, sweet potatoes, carrots and whatnot, they don't look horrible), however I would imagine all babyfood meat to be... unpalatable. :huh:

How about just eating "clean" (salads, grilled chicken, high-protein dairy like greek yogurts) instead of babyfood... seems more punishing than necessary. 

If you really want to put yourself on something strict, there's always the Dave Draper Tuna and Water only diet!  heh, heh... 
http://www.davedraper.com/article19-high-protein.html

Anyways, best of luck with your weightloss endeavor!  Cheers. 

ps- bet this guy is on the babyfood diet:
[youtube]sB1gPgcycQ8[/youtube]


----------



## EMS49393

Please do not take this rudely, but this diet is just INSANE.  I have a huge GI history with multiple repair surgeries for strangulated hernias and obstructions so I have to eat baby food on a pretty regular basis.  When I start having trouble swallowing or moving food, I switch to baby food and shakes so I can sustain my weight until my system heals.

I always, ALWAYS feel like crap after these episodes and it could be because I was sick, but I'm pretty convinced it's because I'm not getting the nutrients my body craves and deserves.  And you'll probably get diarrhea, so enjoy that. I recommend charmin extra soft and cottonelle toilet wipes to keep down the acidic chafing.  

Like others have said, you have to eat to live.  You need to learn how to eat, what to eat, and what are correct portions.  It's a lifestyle, not a diet.


----------



## Anjel

EMS49393 said:


> Please do not take this rudely, but this diet is just INSANE.  I have a huge GI history with multiple repair surgeries for strangulated hernias and obstructions so I have to eat baby food on a pretty regular basis.  When I start having trouble swallowing or moving food, I switch to baby food and shakes so I can sustain my weight until my system heals.
> 
> I always, ALWAYS feel like crap after these episodes and it could be because I was sick, but I'm pretty convinced it's because I'm not getting the nutrients my body craves and deserves.  And you'll probably get diarrhea, so enjoy that. I recommend charmin extra soft and cottonelle toilet wipes to keep down the acidic chafing.
> 
> Like others have said, you have to eat to live.  You need to learn how to eat, what to eat, and what are correct portions.  It's a lifestyle, not a diet.



Again... I know it is crazy. But it is working. I am not hungry. I feel good. I make sure to eat a good adult food dinner. No sugar withdraws. No cravings. I plan to do this just a couple weeks to maybe a month. Then start with a complete lifestyle change. This is just to get rid of the cravings, detox if you will, and then start with how I am going to live the rest of my life.


----------



## Asimurk

It sounds like a crazy diet, but I hope it works for you Anjel.


----------



## Anjel

Asimurk said:


> It sounds like a crazy diet, but I hope it works for you Anjel.



Thank you Asi.


----------



## firetender

*Anjel, did you ever notice...*

...that all those years you're killing yourself, fast or slow, it doesn't matter, nobody around you says a thing.

*But the very second you decide to do something for yourself, break a pattern, give something new a try to better your health...*

Everybody and their Mother pops out of the woodwork to tell you how what you do won't work, you're nuts, it killed their Sister-in-law, or caused their Great Aunt to strangle her Chihuahua!

Maybe ten years from now you'll see how one day a week of Baby Food will help you maintain a weight loss without fomenting any damage. Maybe, but how do you know unless you take a shot? It's certainly WNL, and, like anything, be aware and trust your own experience.

Enjoy the journey -, regardless of where it takes you -- and don't let the Naysayers give you a hemmorrhoid!!


----------



## Anjel

firetender said:


> ...that all those years you're killing yourself, fast or slow, it doesn't matter, nobody around you says a thing.
> 
> *But the very second you decide to do something for yourself, break a pattern, give something new a try to better your health...*
> 
> Everybody and their Mother pops out of the woodwork to tell you how what you do won't work, you're nuts, it killed their Sister-in-law, or caused their Great Aunt to strangle her Chihuahua!
> 
> Maybe ten years from now you'll see how one day a week of Baby Food will help you maintain a weight loss without fomenting any damage. Maybe, but how do you know unless you take a shot? It's certainly WNL, and, like anything, be aware and trust your own experience.
> 
> Enjoy the journey -, regardless of where it takes you -- and don't let the Naysayers give you a hemmorrhoid!!



Thank you so much firetender. You are the best. That was my thoughts exactly

Live and learn is my motto.


----------



## Aidey

I will just leave this here.


----------



## Smash

firetender said:


> ...that all those years you're killing yourself, fast or slow, it doesn't matter, nobody around you says a thing.
> 
> *But the very second you decide to do something for yourself, break a pattern, give something new a try to better your health...*
> 
> Everybody and their Mother pops out of the woodwork to tell you how what you do won't work, you're nuts, it killed their Sister-in-law, or caused their Great Aunt to strangle her Chihuahua!
> 
> Maybe ten years from now you'll see how one day a week of Baby Food will help you maintain a weight loss without fomenting any damage. Maybe, but how do you know unless you take a shot? It's certainly WNL, and, like anything, be aware and trust your own experience.
> 
> Enjoy the journey -, regardless of where it takes you -- and don't let the Naysayers give you a hemmorrhoid!!



Don't be ridiculous: if she had come in here and said "By the way, I eat MacDonalds 3 times a day and drink 10 gallons of soda a week" everyone would be equally, if not more, horrified.  Not knowing how she eats normally, we can only respond to what she has stated here.  And what she has stated here with regards to her diet is quite frankly absurd, and, like most fad diets, more likely than not to end in failure and rebound weight gain.

Nobody here has been negative towards Anjel's goals to lose weight and get fit, in fact they have applauded her and shared their own experiences with health and fitness.  Handing out sensible advice like eating clean, watching portion sizes and exercising regularly is hardly being negative or a naysayer.


----------



## slb862

One day I noticed I had trouble bending over, just to tie my shoes, it was time to do something.  I cut out the soda, switched to plain water or flavored water. (crystal lite), cut my portions down to 1 plate a meal, and I walked, every day.  I lost 40lbs.  Felt better and could tie my shoes (LOL).  This way I could enjoy my favorite food, just not a lot at one time. (ie: instead of 4 cookies, I ate 2).  I have since found out certain medications I am taking cause a weight gain.  Also, being older, my metabolism has slowed.  (Getting older sucks).  
I commend you for taking the initiative to take control of your weight and life.  Be strong.


----------



## Aidey

Smash said:


> Don't be ridiculous: if she had come in here and said "By the way, I eat MacDonalds 3 times a day and drink 10 gallons of soda a week" everyone would be equally, if not more, horrified.  Not knowing how she eats normally, we can only respond to what she has stated here.  And what she has stated here with regards to her diet is quite frankly absurd, and, like most fad diets, more likely than not to end in failure and rebound weight gain.
> 
> Nobody here has been negative towards Anjel's goals to lose weight and get fit, in fact they have applauded her and shared their own experiences with health and fitness.  Handing out sensible advice like eating clean, watching portion sizes and exercising regularly is hardly being negative or a naysayer.



I wanted to say this, but I couldn't figure out how to say it nicely.


----------



## Anjel

Lol yes it was absurd. I stopped doing it yesterday. But let me say this.

I am not craving sugar, I feel fine eating little bits at a time. Ive cut out pop and have been sticking with water or flavored. 

I lost the initial "water" weight. So im contributing the ten pound loss to that. 

Now im just eating what I need to. Very small portions snacking on veggies if I need it.

the diet did reek havoc on my digestive system though. After about 6 days I starting having some stomach pains.

But it did its purpose. I no longer have the cravings and im good with small portions. Thats all I wanted.


----------



## Asimurk

Woohooo!


----------



## Anjel

Asimurk said:


> Woohooo!



Lol asi your my favorite


----------



## firetender

Often, the best you can do is to break the pattern of abuse of self. The important part was you made a decision and changed things. The vehicle -- in the absence of being a life-threatening action -- hardly matters; it's what you do after the pattern is broken that matters. Oftentimes, what looks pretty dumb to others is exactly what YOU need to get to the next, more healthful stage.

Keep it rolling!


----------



## Cawolf86

I agree with firetender - congrats!


----------



## DrDarknuss

How are the BMs after a few days of baby food?


----------



## DrDarknuss

In regards to the adult baby



That guy is a drain on the taxpayers


----------



## VirginiaEMT

DrDarknuss said:


> How are the BMs after a few days of baby food?



Buy DEPENDS stock, whoever makes those..... LOL


----------



## Shelley Watson

Hey Bean,

Thanks for this wonderful post. I've seen many parents worried for the over weightiness of their child. For them I think this post would be very much useful.


----------



## Uma1010

I don't think so that " this lifestyle is right"...........


----------



## CritterNurse

Anjel1030 said:


> I just need my caffeine lol



I feel the same way 

I've been on my own sort of diet for the past 2 1/2 years that seems to be working well for me. I've lost about 35 pounds, slow and steady.

I've really cut back on the high-fructose corn syrup, which means my soda intake is also really cut back. I get most of my 'needed' caffeine from caffeinated chewing gum. I never could stand the taste of coffee.

I 'diet' on days I go to my paying job (5-6 days a week) and for the meals I'd eat during that time (breakfast and lunch). On evenings and days off I eat what I want, when I feel like eating.

For those meals at work I eat from a limited menu, and will spend weeks eating the same thing day after day.

Breakfast is usually a breakfast sandwich from a certain coffee shop that I pass 3 of on the way to work. And a large iced tea with lemon just a half of a sugar in it. Every couple weeks I switch to a different sandwich just for a bit of variety.

When the iced tea is finished, I'll refill that cup with water and keep the lemon wedge there for lemon water.

Lunch is usually half of a takeout meal from a well known sandwich shop chain , or a lunch special from a local Italian restaurant. I save the other half for the next day's lunch. Sometimes the meal from the Italian restaurant actually becomes 3 day's lunches. What ever meal I choose, I stick with for at least a week. It usually ends up being several weeks.

The repetition makes it easier for me to stop when I'm full. Also saves the hassle of 'what do I feel like eating today'.

Though I did get teased by some coworkers for my 'half a meatball sub' for 8 or 9 weeks straight.


----------



## CritterNurse

Anjel1030 said:


> I just need my caffeine lol



I feel the same way 

I've been on my own sort of diet for the past 2 1/2 years that seems to be working well for me. I've lost about 35 pounds, slow and steady.

I've really cut back on the high-fructose corn syrup, which means my soda intake is also really cut back. I get most of my 'needed' caffeine from caffeinated chewing gum. I never could stand the taste of coffee.

I 'diet' on days I go to my paying job (5-6 days a week) and for the meals I'd eat during that time (breakfast and lunch). On evenings and days off I eat what I want, when I feel like eating.

For those meals I eat from a limited menu, and will spend weeks eating the same thing day after day.

Breakfast is usually a breakfast sandwich from a certain coffee shop that I pass 3 of on the way to work. And a large iced tea with lemon just a half of a sugar in it. Every couple weeks I switch to a different sandwich just for a bit of variety.

When the iced tea is finished, I'll refill that cup with water and keep the lemon wedge there for lemon water.

Lunch is usually half of a takeout meal from a well known sandwich shop chain , or a lunch special from a local Italian restaurant. I save the other half for the next day's lunch. Sometimes the meal from the Italian restaurant actually becomes 3 day's lunches. What ever meal I choose, I stick with for at least a week. It usually ends up being several weeks.

The repetition makes it easier for me to stop when I'm full. Also saves the hassle of 'what do I feel like eating today'.

Though I did get teased by some coworkers for my 'half a meatball sub' for 8 or 9 weeks straight.


----------



## Carolyn Ross

MrBrown said:


> Three words: Eat To Live



Very true Brown.


----------



## Dudley

Hi Anjel,
Curious about baby diet as babies and adult body requirements are different so how will you get proper nutrition, proteins, fats and minerals from baby food?


----------



## Anjel

Dudley said:


> Hi Anjel,
> Curious about baby diet as babies and adult body requirements are different so how will you get proper nutrition, proteins, fats and minerals from baby food?


 
I took supplements with it when I did do it. I didn't do it very long.


----------



## coledexter1920

If you are getting results than it’s good for you, don’t’ think what other have to say. I think this is a wonderful ides of having a baby diet. Like why I never think about it.


----------

